# What to clean Samco silicone hoses with???



## dave7368 (Feb 11, 2010)

hey guys, as the title says, am struggling to find something decent to keep these clean....


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Keeping them clean or cleaning them? 

I use APC to get the grime off then WD40 after that to add a sheen and some form of protection.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

wd40 will clean and leave them nice and shiney.

MF pad, spray the wd40 on, wipe around.

MF towel to remove excess.


----------



## carswaps (Feb 23, 2010)

Silicone spray shines them up:thumb:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

303 works well.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Soapy water to clean then any interior or exterior trim detailer to protect. Unfortunately by their nature they always attract dust, so they do need constant looking after.

Chris.


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

Give them a wipe with AG SRP.


----------



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

dave7368 said:


> hey guys, as the title says, am struggling to find something decent to keep these clean....


 i'd go down the 303 route:thumb:


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

they attract dust and lose colour - nothing can be done anout it, they sweat too.

i found the tinned tyre shine stuff to be pretty good in terms of cleaning and shine - silicone spray was ok but never available easily off the shelf, some swear by baby wipes, but in all the years i havnt found a product able to keep them the way i want too unless the car isnt used


----------



## Sp3no (Jan 4, 2009)

baby wipes


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

I got a set of 2nd hand ones before and put them in the dishwasher, then used WD40 :lol:


----------

